# Watchmen,in theaters 03/06/09?



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

This film has been getting some hype/press coverage for quite awhile.
It is scheduled to debut in theaters on March 6,2009.
The film has not been rated at this time,although I suspect it will get an R rating.

http://watchmenmovie.warnerbros.com/

I have placed a question mark on the title of this thread for a good reason.
The release date appears to be in question currently.
A Los Angeles,CA federal judge recently ruled that 20th Century FOX still owns the distribution rights to the film.Warner Bros. is the studio that has developed this film,attempting to bring it to the big screen.
The FOX vs. WB case is scheduled to go to trial on Jan. 20,2009.
Warner Bros. is currently sticking to the scheduled March release date for the film.
But,if the trial ruling goes in favor of FOX,it could be quite sometime before the film makes it to theaters.

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1220001172.html?categoryid=13&cs=1


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Watchmen will be good, but I am looking forward too the next Superman and the next
Batman.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

There won't be another Superman, they're saving him for Justice League...


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

coldsteel said:


> There won't be another Superman, they're saving him for Justice League...


Justice League should cast Kevin Spacey as Lex Luthor and
maybe have Brainiac or Darkseid as the villian.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Back to the topic, do you think Watchmen will be released by Fox,
or will the WB and Fox co release the film?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm sure they will come to some revenue-sharing solution. Both sides must know this is too big an investment to be permanently shelved by some quibble over intellectual property rights.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

What I can't figure out is how the movie got made before ironing this out. Seems like it was a big risk to fund production when you don't even know if you'll be able to release it or not.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From zap2it.com:
Watchmen producer Lloyd Levin urges 20th Century Fox to drop its lawsuit,and let the film come out as planned.
Levin says Fox is trying to take advantage of Warner Bros.

http://www.zap2it.com/movies/news/zap-watchmenproducerurgesfoxtodropsuit,0,4904479.story


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From Variety:
Attorneys for both studios agree to delay federal court hearing until next Monday.The hearing was scheduled to take place today.
Fox and WB are continuing settlement talks at this time.

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1117998263.html?categoryId=10&cs=1


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

No official word in regards to a settlement in this case yet,but I noticed that WB advertised the film quite a bit on TV today/tonight.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Watchmen is owned by DC Comics that is owned by Time Warner,
so how can FOX claim the movie?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

space86 said:


> Watchmen is owned by DC Comics that is owned by Time Warner,
> so how can FOX claim the movie?


I haven't dug into the details recently, but there appears to be the possibility that FOX had distribution rights at some point, and the argument hinges on whether they still have those rights even without a developed product.

Miracleman (originally Marvelman in the UK) is another comic book property with disputed rights scenarios where several people appear to have a claim to pieces of the property, thus keeping new comics or film development at a standstill.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

The movie lawsuit update, Warner to pay Fox, and also give them
a percentage of the box office.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

space86 said:


> The movie lawsuit update, Warner to pay Fox, and also give them
> a percentage of the box office.


Thanks for the update. 
I've been busy with other things,haven't had time to check into this lately.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From variety.com:
Here are some of the particulars on the settlement between WB and FOX.
The film will open in theaters on March 6,as originally planned.The WB logo will be the only one on the film.
FOX will get an upfront cash payment,estimated at between $5-$10 million.That amount is considered to be reimbursement for development of the film and legal fees incurred during the case.
FOX will get a gross participation in the film that will scale between 5 and 8.5%,depending on the film's worldwide revenue.
FOX will participate as a gross player in any sequels and spinoffs of the film.

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1117998665.html?categoryid=13&cs=1


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Interesting, thanks Steve!


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Rated R for strong graphic violence.

I'll pass. I just can't stomach this type of stuff.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Trailer during the NFC Championship game. W00t!!!


----------



## mmccaugh (Dec 17, 2008)

coldsteel said:


> There won't be another Superman, they're saving him for Justice League...


Hopefully they cast the same guy they did for superman returns, I thought he was pretty good for the part.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

mmccaugh said:


> Hopefully they cast the same guy they did for superman returns, I thought he was pretty good for the part.


Shoot, hope they keep Bale as Batman...

But, I want Billie Piper as Black Canary! And Brad Garrett as J'onn J'onzz...


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

This link from Yahoo contains 16 videos for Watchmen,trailers & video clips.

http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/1808406490/video/8881451


----------



## thedonn (Jan 11, 2006)

Did anybody else get confused by The Spirit and The Watchmen? I saw the watchmen trailer and then somewhere later I saw the Spirit trailer and then the spirit came out earlier and I didnt know they were 2 different movies. And the spirit sucked. but how can 2 movies with the same type of theme and even the same type of art direction come out like that without confusion between the 2.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Another "sneak peek" has appeared on the film's official site. 

http://watchmenmovie.warnerbros.com/

Look for the "Spike Scream Awards" video link in the video section of the site.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From Yahoo & AP:
'Watchmen' sequel talk has started up,with several varying opinions from some of the cast and crew,at the following link.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090303/ap_en_mo/film_watchmen

Jeff Robinov,president of WB production,declined an interview for this story.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Sequel? Why?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Sadly, I think I've decided to wait for Blu-Ray on this one. It's so hard for me to get motivated to sit in a theater with a bunch of loudmouths.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I avoid theaters anyway... but especially something I know will be a blind buy.

I'm looking forward to the extras and stuff on the Blu ray anyway.

As for a sequel... I guess it depends on how much of the story they adapted. IF they adapted up to the end, then I wouldn't care much for a sequel as it is doubtful they'd get the original creators involved in such a thing. IF, however, they didn't adapt the whole story then maybe they planned a multi-movie story in advance. It was a 12-issue comic originally, and quite a thick read as a full graphic novel in one setting.


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

I guess I will just have to pass on this one altogether. I guess I just don't do comic books or cartoons anymore. It been a very, very, very long time since I was Five years old.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Sadly, I think I've decided to wait for Blu-Ray on this one. It's so hard for me to get motivated to sit in a theater with a bunch of loudmouths.


Same here -- plus we'll likely see a director's cut on disc.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Dave said:


> I guess I will just have to pass on this one altogether. I guess I just don't do comic books or cartoons anymore. It been a very, very, very long time since I was Five years old.


Five years old? For Watchmen?

I'm didn't read it when it came out about _twenty years ago,_, but I've learned a lot about it in the last few months.

Maybe you should come back to comics and cartoons now that you are old enough to appreciate them.:lol:


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From Variety:
Watchmen opens at the top of the box-office chart with an estimated $55.7 million for the weekend.

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1118000952.html?categoryid=3512&cs=1


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

I just got back from a screening of Watchmen.
I don't go to theaters often, but I'm glad I saw it in a theater, and I'm thinking of driving 80 miles to see it in an IMAX.
It's an outstandingly well done film, and although I'll watch it soon enough on my 46" SONY, it just won't be the same.

Great, great film!

Footnote: People had small children in the theater to see this movie. They made a mistake.


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

I watched the movie this saturday, I took my girl with me to watch it. We both enjoyed the film. Every action film on there was intense and was very will filmed. She even told me that she liked it and she doesnt like a lot of movie. Shes more into those girl movies. 

The funny part of my day there was that a girl sitting right next to my girl was crying. Lol


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

deltafowler said:


> Footnote: People had small children in the theater to see this movie. They made a mistake.


Isn't the runtime 2:45 or longer?? That's generally way too long to keep a child's interest these days anyway, even if it is something they like. Reminds me of the time I saw the 3rd Matrix movie in the theater, a woman had three (yes 3) small (under 7 YO) children with her and they were running around and making so much noise other patrons had the movie stopped. I think it was 2-3 years before I went back to a theater after than episode!


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

For those interested,amazon.com has listed various incarnations of the DVD and Blu-ray release for the film.
As of now,it will be available on 7/21/09.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw?url=search-alias%3Ddvd&field-keywords=Watchmen&x=19&y=14


----------

